# Seeking Opinions: SB-28



## OrionsByte (Nov 17, 2011)

Prelude: an acquaintance has a "lightly used" SB-28 from back when his wife did wedding photography, and he has offered to give it to me. 

The problem: I'm shooting with a D7000, and all my OCF work to date has used a single SB-600 and Nikon's CLS system using the pop-up flash in commander mode. The research I've done tells me that the SB-28 will only work on the hotshoe of the D7000 if I run in full manual, and I wouldn't be able to use it off-camera unless I picked up an SU-4 or some radio triggers. 

So I'm trying to decide whether or not it's even worth accepting the gift. Even if I bought an SU-4 I'd have to run my OCF setup in full manual, but that doesn't really bother me. Pocket Wizards or eBay triggers would probably solve the problem too (and ultimately they're a good investment regardless), but I'd still have to run the SB-28 in manual. 

So, opinions: is it worth it? I'm already saving up for an SB-900 (unless I chicken out before then and get a Nissin or something instead) but in your opinion, would the SB-28 have any value to me in my current setup?


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you mean a SU-800? I would use the SB-28.

The SB-700, SB-800, and SB-600 have a SU-4 mode.

I haven't used a Nikon speedlight or CLS in ages. Radio triggering and manual mode is just so much easier to use.


----------



## OrionsByte (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope I meant SU-4.

SU-4 Wireless Remote TTL Flash Controller from Nikon


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Nope I meant SU-4.
> 
> SU-4 Wireless Remote TTL Flash Controller from Nikon


OK.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 17, 2011)

What are you using them for? I would use them. The sync speed isn't too much but I think they are good to have. Can't beat free.


----------



## OrionsByte (Nov 17, 2011)

Mostly portrait work.  I'm still pretty much learning to use one flash effectively, but I'd love to have a second one for background lighting, hair or rim lighting, etc.  It just feels like in order to be able to use the SB-28 _at all_ I'd have to buy additional equipment (either an SU-4 or some radio poppers), which would set me back in saving up for the speedlights I already know I'd like to have.

It _is_ hard to pass up on $FREE but I also don't want to take the guy's stuff if I can't really use it.  Just weighing the pros and cons.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 18, 2011)

I would. That's just me. I still want a few speed lights but these can still suffice. You will just have to learn how to manually set them. I use two vivitar 285 hv's and a 32 inch reflector.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2011)

"Never look a gift flash in the battery compartment!"


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 18, 2011)

If you dont want them, I'll take them...


----------

